# Good online ESL or TEFL programs?



## tombo (Feb 23, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've seen a lot of posts on teaching english overseas but haven't seen any on good, online or distance learning TESL, TEFL or ESL programs that are out there. Are there ones that are recommended or ones to stay away from?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

In general, distance learning programs are not as useful as those where you interact in person with your instructor and fellow students. Teaching is a skill that is more easily mastered on a face to face basis, whether language or other.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

TESL, TEFL or ESL programs are certifications and they need to know much more about you than simple online communications. I wouldn't trust for one second one that says they offer courses online. Gotta get your hands dirty


----------



## norocysuerte (Apr 21, 2012)

Midwest Education Group (based in Chicago) offers an online 120 hour TESOL certification course.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

From what I have read, the better schools that pay more and offer better teaching schedules don't take the online certification courses seriously.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

circle110 said:


> From what I have read, the better schools that pay more and offer better teaching schedules don't take the online certification courses seriously.


THIS. When people wanting to teach ESL in foreign countries are clamoring to be hired, a certification from an internationally recognized school gives you a leg up.

Certification from an online school sends you behind all those with the better credentials.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Speaking as an experienced English teacher, the most important part of any TEFL training program is hands-on practice with actual students. This is something that an online program cannot offer you.


----------

